# Roosters trying to mount another rooster??



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Ok, I'm so confused I have two rooster that are 6 months old and their hormones kicked in. They have been all over my hens, but yesterday, I put all my hens in the pen and left the two Roos out with 1 other younger rooster (5 months). Those two chased him down to try and mount him, obviously I didn't allow it. But has anyone experience this before?























Could he be a large she?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I can see of the feathers he is a boy.

That mounting thing is dominance. The others were saying you're the low bird and we're going to remind you of that. You might end up having to separate them if there ends up being too much violence.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> From what I can see of the feathers he is a boy.
> 
> That mounting thing is dominance. The others were saying you're the low bird and we're going to remind you of that. You might end up having to separate them if there ends up being too much violence.


Thanks, that's what I thought. The two older rooster will be going to new homes as soon as I find them. I'm only keeping the younger Roo and they are now separated. I don't want to take any chances of him getting hurt. Thanks for responding


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can do it, including a female with the male makes it tons easier to rehome the extra roos. Unless I had an outstanding boy I almost always included at least one female when selling the extras.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If you can do it, including a female with the male makes it tons easier to rehome the extra roos. Unless I had an outstanding boy I almost always included at least one female when selling the extras.


Thanks. I'd just hate to give up any of my girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We all do but at some point we have to bite the bullet and keep the balance in the flock. 

Imagine what I was facing once. Seventeen eggs went into the incubator, all 17 hatched, 15 of them were males. Talk about an imbalance in the flock. I was fortunate, the color that hatched was new and rare so finding them homes was easy. That's not true for common colors.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I had one rooster that chased older chicks, and tried to mate with them. He also tried to mate with other roosters. 

I think he may have been confused for awhile, because although he was dominant, he didn't try to mate with the rooster that eventually lived with him and the hens.


----------

